# Nursing tank/cami with padded bra cups?



## quelindo (May 11, 2005)

I'm looking for recommendations for supportive nursing tanks/camis with a built-in padded bra. I leak & need to wear pads, so I want something with thick padding to conceal the breast pads. It also needs to be supportive (underwire?) to hold my 40-year old boobs UP! Does such a product exist? TIA!


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

Not thick or padded but I always found glamourmom tanks to be supportive, even when I was huge. And the (disposable, Lansinoh) pads I wore never showed.


----------



## cwtmommy (Jun 14, 2011)

try http://www.leadinglady.com/ i got some awesome lacy nursing bras from them


----------



## Fynns Mommy (Jun 1, 2011)

As much as I dislike Wal-Mart, I got nursing camis there for like $15 and they have really good support. Not quite as good as I wish, but oh well. I was a 32D before I got pregnant, now I'm afraid to measure them. Haha. But their "medium" size cami works good for me, I live in these shirts. I do wish they were a little longer though. I've heard good things about Target's camis.

A friend gave me some motherhood brand ones that are full sling. I like them because they're really comfy and soft, but not as much support as the wal-mart ones, and they cost more money.


----------

